# New Malware.j trojan



## bsphillips (Nov 7, 2005)

I clicked on a message to my son on AIM requesting to put his pic on "my space"....well I stupidly did, after all that talking to my kids about clicking on somthing because it may be a vrius. Well, guess what... I did and now I have problems. There are two that my McAfee has deteceted and cannot clean. They are New Malware.j trojan and I also get a message that scvhost.exe is infected. My computer is running slow and not running right. Any help out there? 

Thanks,

BP


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please do the following:

*Click here* to download *HJTsetup.exe*

Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.
Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This. 
Continue to click *Next* in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the *Select Addition Tasks* dialogue.
Put a check by *Create a desktop icon* then click *Next* again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click *Finish* and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click *Save* to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## bsphillips (Nov 7, 2005)

Ok...I hope this is what your looking for..thanks

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:54:02 AM, on 6/11/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Olympus\DeviceDetector\DM1Service.exe
C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\UAService7.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wmiapsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\PROSet\PRONoMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
C:\Program Files\TrueAssistant\TrueAssistant.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1147203194\ee\aolsoftware.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcmnhdlr.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\OasClnt.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\shared\mghtml.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://comcast.net/
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: McBrwHelper Class - {227B8AA8-DAF2-4892-BD1D-73F568BCB24E} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee PopupKiller - {3EC8255F-E043-4cae-8B3B-B191550C2A22} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\popupkiller.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioEngineUtility] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\System\EngUtil.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PPMemCheck] C:\PROGRA~1\PESTPA~1\PPMemCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PestPatrol Control Center] C:\PROGRA~1\PESTPA~1\PPControl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CookiePatrol] C:\PROGRA~1\PESTPA~1\CookiePatrol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PRONoMgr.exe] c:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\PROSet\PRONoMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] "C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FNI.UWA5P] "C:\Documents and Settings\SLAH\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPGD6Z0X\WinAntiVirus2005ProInstall[1].exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPSExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe /embedding
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WorksFUD] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\wkfud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Portfolio] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PhotoShow Deluxe Media Manager] C:\PROGRA~1\Comcast\COMCAS~1\data\Xtras\mssysmgr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Window Washer] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Washer\wwDisp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\Launch\AOLLaunch.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - Startup: TrueAssistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\TrueAssistant\TrueAssistant.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - res://C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\AIMBar.dll/aimsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug - {AF6CABAB-61F9-4f12-A198-B7D41EF1CB52} - C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe (file missing) (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: YExplorer1_8US.CAB - http://photos.groups.yahoo.com/ocx/us/yexplorer1_8us.cab
O16 - DPF: {01010E00-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft SmartIssue) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {01012101-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft Script Runner Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {288C5F13-7E52-4ADA-A32E-F5BF9D125F98} - http://www.miniclip.com/platypus/miniclipGameLoader.dll
O16 - DPF: {288C5F13-7E52-4ADA-A32E-F5BF9D125F99} - http://miniclip.com/puzzlepirates/miniclipGameLoader.dll
O16 - DPF: {4B9F2C37-C0CF-42BC-BB2D-DCFA8B25CABF} (PopCapLoaderCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/rock/default/popcaploader1.cab
O16 - DPF: {4D7F48C0-CB49-4EA6-97D4-04F4EACC2F3B} (InstallShield Setup Player 2K2) - https://asp.infoprogroup.com/infopro/setup/Typist/setup.exe
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {74C861A1-D548-4916-BC8A-FDE92EDFF62C} - http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://floridakeysmedia.tv/axiscam/Codebase/AxisCamControl.ocx
O16 - DPF: {9903F4ED-B673-456A-A15F-ED90C7DE9EF5} - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v44/sol/sol.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://infoprogroup.webex.com/client/v_mywebex-t20/webex/ieatgpc.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: ASP.NET State Service (aspnet_state) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: DM1Service - OLYMPUS Corporation - C:\Program Files\Olympus\DeviceDetector\DM1Service.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Local Security Authority Subsystem Service (lsass) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - c:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (svcWRSSSDK) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SecuROM User Access Service (V7) (UserAccess7) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\UAService7.exe
O23 - Service: Microsoft Performance WMI Adapter AddOn (WMIPervAddOn) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\wmiapsv.exe


----------



## bsphillips (Nov 7, 2005)

I am also getting this: c:\window\system32\cmd.exe..and a black window pops up...what is this


----------



## bsphillips (Nov 7, 2005)

One more thing...when i open up my Micrisoft Office Outlook this appears: the file add-in "MINET.ECF" is missing or not valid. 

All the above problems came about at the same time. 


Thanks in advance for your help 

BP


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

cmd.exe is a DOS screen trying to open up.

Some of those issues may resolve as we go along.

Download the trial version of Ewido Anti-Malware *here*.
Install ewido.
During the installation, under "Additional Options" *uncheck* "Install background guard" and "Install scan via context menu".
Launch ewido
It will prompt you to update click the OK button and it will go to the main screen
On the left side of the main screen click *update*
Click on *Start* and let it update.
*DO NOT* run a scan yet. You will do that later in safe mode.

If you are having problems with the updater, you can use this link to manually update ewido:

ewido manual updates

*Click here* for info on how to boot to safe mode.

Restart your computer into safe mode now. Perform the following steps in safe mode:

Run Ewido:
Click on *scanner*
Click *Complete System Scan* and the scan will begin.
During the scan it will prompt you to clean files, click *OK*
When the scan is finished, look at the bottom of the screen and click the *Save report* button.
Save the report to your desktop

Restart back into Windows normally now.

Run ActiveScan online virus scan *here*

When the scan is finished, save the results from the scan!

*Come back here and post a new HijackThis log, as well as the logs from the Ewido and Panda scans.*


----------



## bsphillips (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Cookiegal, Here is the log from the panda scan which detected 4

Incident Status Location

Adware:adware/keenvalue Not disinfected c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts.bho 
Spyware:Cookie/Statcounter Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Barb\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Atwola Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Barb\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Go Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Barb\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please post a new HijackThis scan log as well as the log from Ewido, as requested in my previous post.


----------



## bsphillips (Nov 7, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:59:11 PM, on 6/12/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Olympus\DeviceDetector\DM1Service.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\PROSet\PRONoMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\UAService7.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
C:\Program Files\TrueAssistant\TrueAssistant.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1147203194\ee\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
c:\program files\common files\aol\1147203194\ee\aim6.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://comcast.net/
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: McBrwHelper Class - {227B8AA8-DAF2-4892-BD1D-73F568BCB24E} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee PopupKiller - {3EC8255F-E043-4cae-8B3B-B191550C2A22} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\popupkiller.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioEngineUtility] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\System\EngUtil.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PPMemCheck] C:\PROGRA~1\PESTPA~1\PPMemCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PestPatrol Control Center] C:\PROGRA~1\PESTPA~1\PPControl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CookiePatrol] C:\PROGRA~1\PESTPA~1\CookiePatrol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PRONoMgr.exe] c:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\PROSet\PRONoMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] "C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FNI.UWA5P] "C:\Documents and Settings\SLAH\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPGD6Z0X\WinAntiVirus2005ProInstall[1].exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPSExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe /embedding
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WorksFUD] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\wkfud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Portfolio] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PhotoShow Deluxe Media Manager] C:\PROGRA~1\Comcast\COMCAS~1\data\Xtras\mssysmgr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Window Washer] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Washer\wwDisp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\Launch\AOLLaunch.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - Startup: TrueAssistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\TrueAssistant\TrueAssistant.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - res://C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\AIMBar.dll/aimsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug - {AF6CABAB-61F9-4f12-A198-B7D41EF1CB52} - C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe (file missing) (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: YExplorer1_8US.CAB - http://photos.groups.yahoo.com/ocx/us/yexplorer1_8us.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {288C5F13-7E52-4ADA-A32E-F5BF9D125F98} - http://www.miniclip.com/platypus/miniclipGameLoader.dll
O16 - DPF: {288C5F13-7E52-4ADA-A32E-F5BF9D125F99} - http://miniclip.com/puzzlepirates/miniclipGameLoader.dll
O16 - DPF: {4B9F2C37-C0CF-42BC-BB2D-DCFA8B25CABF} (PopCapLoaderCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/rock/default/popcaploader1.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {74C861A1-D548-4916-BC8A-FDE92EDFF62C} - http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://floridakeysmedia.tv/axiscam/Codebase/AxisCamControl.ocx
O16 - DPF: {9903F4ED-B673-456A-A15F-ED90C7DE9EF5} - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v44/sol/sol.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: ASP.NET State Service (aspnet_state) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: DM1Service - OLYMPUS Corporation - C:\Program Files\Olympus\DeviceDetector\DM1Service.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Local Security Authority Subsystem Service (lsass) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - c:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (svcWRSSSDK) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SecuROM User Access Service (V7) (UserAccess7) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\UAService7.exe
O23 - Service: Microsoft Performance WMI Adapter AddOn (WMIPervAddOn) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\wmiapsv.exe (file missing)

Ewido scan log will follow shortly


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I will wait for the Ewido log before proceeding.


----------



## bsphillips (Nov 7, 2005)

---------------------------------------------------------
ewido anti-malware - Scan report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created on: 5:34:06 AM, 6/13/2006
+ Report-Checksum: C9CBC00E

+ Scan result:

C:\Documents and Settings\Barb\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Statcounter : Cleaned with backup

::Report End


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Check this out for info on Weatherbug and make your own decision:

http://www.pchell.com/support/weatherbug.shtml

Here is an adware free alternative:

http://www.singerscreations.com/

Click Start - Run - and type in:

*services.msc*

Click OK.

In the services window find: * Local Security Authority Subsystem Service*.

Right click and choose "Properties". On the "General" tab under "Service Status" click the "Stop" button to stop the service. Beside "Start-up Type" in the dropdown menu select "Disabled". Click Apply then OK. Exit the Services utility.

*Note:* You may get an error here when trying to access the properties of the service. If you do get an error, just select the service and look there in the top left of the main service window and click "Stop" to stop the service. If that gives an error or it is already stopped, just skip this step and proceed with the rest.

Repeat the above for the following service:

*Microsoft Performance WMI Adapter AddOn*

*Click Here* and download Killbox and save it to your desktop but don't run it yet.

Rescan with HijackThis, close all browser windows except HijackThis, put a check mark beside these entries and click *fix checked*.

* 
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FNI.UWA5P] "C:\Documents and Settings\SLAH\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPGD6Z0X\WinAntiVirus2005ProInstall[1].exe"

O23 - Service: Local Security Authority Subsystem Service (lsass) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe

O23 - Service: Microsoft Performance WMI Adapter AddOn (WMIPervAddOn) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\wmiapsv.exe (file missing)
*

Then boot to safe mode:

 *How to restart to safe mode*

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. 

Put a tick by *Standard File Kill*. 
In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each of the following lines one at a time:

*C:\WINDOWS\scvhost.exe

C:\WINDOWS\wmiapsv.exe

c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts.bho *

Click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file. 
It will ask for confirmation to delete the file. 
Click Yes. 
Continue with that procedure until you have pasted all of these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.
Killbox may tell you that one or more files do not exist. 
If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you don't miss any.
Next in Killbox go to *Tools > Delete Temp Files*
In the window that pops up, put a check by *ALL* the options there *except* these three:
XP Prefetch
Recent
History

Now click the *Delete Selected Temp Files* button.
Exit the Killbox.

Go to Start - Run and copy and paste the following, then click OK:

*shell:cache\content.ie5*

This should open your content.ie5 folder. Select everything in there and click delete.

Boot back to Windows normally and post another HijackThis log please.


----------



## kartook (Aug 26, 2004)

thanks for this


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome. Please don't forget to come back and post your new HijackThis log.


----------



## bsphillips (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Cookiegal...I did post a new hijack this log last night 6/12


----------



## bsphillips (Nov 7, 2005)

Im not sure if your talking to me (bsphillips)or Kartook who said 'thanks for this"


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

bsphillips,

Sorry, I didn't realize that was a different person.

Please follow my instructions for you in post no. 12.


----------



## bsphillips (Nov 7, 2005)

Cookiegal, 

Sorry, but I where do I start on post 12...there are two URL's at the top, weatherbug, etc, but I dont know where that ends and where do I begin?

Bsphillips


----------



## bsphillips (Nov 7, 2005)

i went ahead and started on saving killbox to my desktop, checked the appropriate boxes then this errror came up:

Unexpected error occurred. Error #52 (Bad File name or number) in SubGetLong (exe".exe)

Im going ahead now and reboot in safe mode.

Did I begin at the right place?


----------



## bsphillips (Nov 7, 2005)

Ok...I hopefully followed everything...here is the latest hijack scan log

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:12:52 PM, on 6/13/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Olympus\DeviceDetector\DM1Service.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\UAService7.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\PROSet\PRONoMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1147203194\ee\aolsoftware.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
C:\Program Files\TrueAssistant\TrueAssistant.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://comcast.net/
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: McBrwHelper Class - {227B8AA8-DAF2-4892-BD1D-73F568BCB24E} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee PopupKiller - {3EC8255F-E043-4cae-8B3B-B191550C2A22} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\popupkiller.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioEngineUtility] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\System\EngUtil.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PPMemCheck] C:\PROGRA~1\PESTPA~1\PPMemCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PestPatrol Control Center] C:\PROGRA~1\PESTPA~1\PPControl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CookiePatrol] C:\PROGRA~1\PESTPA~1\CookiePatrol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PRONoMgr.exe] c:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\PROSet\PRONoMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] "C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FNI.UWA5P] "C:\Documents and Settings\SLAH\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPGD6Z0X\WinAntiVirus2005ProInstall[1].exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPSExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe /embedding
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WorksFUD] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\wkfud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Portfolio] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PhotoShow Deluxe Media Manager] C:\PROGRA~1\Comcast\COMCAS~1\data\Xtras\mssysmgr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Window Washer] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Washer\wwDisp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\Launch\AOLLaunch.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - Startup: TrueAssistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\TrueAssistant\TrueAssistant.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - res://C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\AIMBar.dll/aimsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug - {AF6CABAB-61F9-4f12-A198-B7D41EF1CB52} - C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe (file missing) (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: YExplorer1_8US.CAB - http://photos.groups.yahoo.com/ocx/us/yexplorer1_8us.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {288C5F13-7E52-4ADA-A32E-F5BF9D125F98} - http://www.miniclip.com/platypus/miniclipGameLoader.dll
O16 - DPF: {288C5F13-7E52-4ADA-A32E-F5BF9D125F99} - http://miniclip.com/puzzlepirates/miniclipGameLoader.dll
O16 - DPF: {4B9F2C37-C0CF-42BC-BB2D-DCFA8B25CABF} (PopCapLoaderCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/rock/default/popcaploader1.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {74C861A1-D548-4916-BC8A-FDE92EDFF62C} - http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://floridakeysmedia.tv/axiscam/Codebase/AxisCamControl.ocx
O16 - DPF: {9903F4ED-B673-456A-A15F-ED90C7DE9EF5} - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v44/sol/sol.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: ASP.NET State Service (aspnet_state) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: DM1Service - OLYMPUS Corporation - C:\Program Files\Olympus\DeviceDetector\DM1Service.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - c:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (svcWRSSSDK) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SecuROM User Access Service (V7) (UserAccess7) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\UAService7.exe
O23 - Service: Microsoft Performance WMI Adapter AddOn (WMIPervAddOn) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\wmiapsv.exe (file missing)


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

No you didn't start at the right place. The first lines were informing you about WeatherBug and providing an adware free alternative. That is these lines:

Check this out for info on Weatherbug and make your own decision:

http://www.pchell.com/support/weatherbug.shtml

Here is an adware free alternative:

http://www.singerscreations.com/

You should have started with what immediately follows those four lines. Please do that now. Then come back and post another HijackThis log please.


----------



## bsphillips (Nov 7, 2005)

I did not see this in the services.msc: Is it listed under something else?


Local Security Authority Subsystem Service.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

No, that's fine. Please continue.


----------



## bsphillips (Nov 7, 2005)

but its not listed...so i cant go on


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Skip that one and go on to the next one please.


----------



## bsphillips (Nov 7, 2005)

Here ya go! thanks

I did as you said...I still got the same error 52 as noted above

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:47:15 PM, on 6/13/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Olympus\DeviceDetector\DM1Service.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\UAService7.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\PROSet\PRONoMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
C:\Program Files\TrueAssistant\TrueAssistant.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1147203194\ee\aolsoftware.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfAgent.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://comcast.net/
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: McBrwHelper Class - {227B8AA8-DAF2-4892-BD1D-73F568BCB24E} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\mcbrhlpr.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee PopupKiller - {3EC8255F-E043-4cae-8B3B-B191550C2A22} - c:\program files\mcafee.com\mps\popupkiller.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: UberButton Class - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: YahooTaggedBM Class - {65D886A2-7CA7-479B-BB95-14D1EFB7946A} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\YIeTagBm.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioEngineUtility] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\System\EngUtil.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PPMemCheck] C:\PROGRA~1\PESTPA~1\PPMemCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PestPatrol Control Center] C:\PROGRA~1\PESTPA~1\PPControl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CookiePatrol] C:\PROGRA~1\PESTPA~1\CookiePatrol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PRONoMgr.exe] c:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\PROSet\PRONoMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] "C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FNI.UWA5P] "C:\Documents and Settings\SLAH\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\OPGD6Z0X\WinAntiVirus2005ProInstall[1].exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPFExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPSExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\mps\mscifapp.exe /embedding
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WorksFUD] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\wkfud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Portfolio] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PhotoShow Deluxe Media Manager] C:\PROGRA~1\Comcast\COMCAS~1\data\Xtras\mssysmgr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Window Washer] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Washer\wwDisp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\Launch\AOLLaunch.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - Startup: TrueAssistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\TrueAssistant\TrueAssistant.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - res://C:\Program Files\AIM Toolbar\AIMBar.dll/aimsearch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug - {AF6CABAB-61F9-4f12-A198-B7D41EF1CB52} - C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe (file missing) (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: YExplorer1_8US.CAB - http://photos.groups.yahoo.com/ocx/us/yexplorer1_8us.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {288C5F13-7E52-4ADA-A32E-F5BF9D125F98} - http://www.miniclip.com/platypus/miniclipGameLoader.dll
O16 - DPF: {288C5F13-7E52-4ADA-A32E-F5BF9D125F99} - http://miniclip.com/puzzlepirates/miniclipGameLoader.dll
O16 - DPF: {4B9F2C37-C0CF-42BC-BB2D-DCFA8B25CABF} (PopCapLoaderCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/rock/default/popcaploader1.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} (McAfee.com Operating System Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/4,0,0,101/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {74C861A1-D548-4916-BC8A-FDE92EDFF62C} - http://mediaplayer.walmart.com/installer/install.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://floridakeysmedia.tv/axiscam/Codebase/AxisCamControl.ocx
O16 - DPF: {9903F4ED-B673-456A-A15F-ED90C7DE9EF5} - http://www.worldwinner.com/games/v44/sol/sol.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/1,0,0,26/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: ASP.NET State Service (aspnet_state) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: DM1Service - OLYMPUS Corporation - C:\Program Files\Olympus\DeviceDetector\DM1Service.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\PERSON~1\MpfService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - c:\Program Files\Intel\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (svcWRSSSDK) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SecuROM User Access Service (V7) (UserAccess7) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\UAService7.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The log looks fine. How are things running?


----------



## bsphillips (Nov 7, 2005)

I dont seem to be getting a virus detected alert that kept popping up, but I am getting this message when I sign into microsoft outlook:
The file add-in "MINET.ECF" is missing or is not valid.


----------



## bsphillips (Nov 7, 2005)

Should I scan my computer with McAfee or spysweeper? And again...thank you for all your help


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

What version of outlook are you running?


----------



## bsphillips (Nov 7, 2005)

microsoft 2003


----------



## bsphillips (Nov 7, 2005)

I have Microsoft office 2003


----------



## bsphillips (Nov 7, 2005)

sorry,,didnt realize i sent it twice..


----------



## bsphillips (Nov 7, 2005)

Cookiegal, Thank you for all your time and help with getting rid of that virus. I've used this site twice and have had great success, but I'm still not sure what to do about the response Im getting when I open microsoft outlook 2003. Thanks


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *Duna710*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

I am going to let *Cookiegal* split your post off to its own thread, it is less confusing that way.

Hi *bsphillips*

Did you upgrade from a previous version of Outlook?

Check these areas in Outlook 2003,
Tools > Options > Other tab > Advance Options button > Add-In Manager button
Also check the *COM Add-Ins button*
If *MINET.ECF* is showing in either of those two areas, uncheck it.
Close and restart Outlook 2003.

If *MINET.ECF* does not appear in the Add-Ins, close Outlook 2003, 
Do a Search for *extend.dat*
Rename it: *extend.old*
Restart Outlook 2003.

Let us know if that makes a difference or not.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi Duna710 and welcome to TSG,

I have split your post off into your own thread and you will find it here:

http://forums.techguy.org/security/475541-please-help.html


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks EAF!


----------



## bsphillips (Nov 7, 2005)

EAF.......my apologies..my version is Microsoft Office 2003 and the response I get when opening it is MINET.ECF


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

bsphillips said:


> Cookiegal, Thank you for all your time and help with getting rid of that virus. I've used this site twice and have had great success, but I'm still not sure what to do about the response Im getting when I open microsoft outlook 2003. Thanks


I asked EAFiedler to take a look so please follow her instructions.


----------



## bsphillips (Nov 7, 2005)

EAF.....I did a search for extend.dat and only found extend. I told you wrong ...I have microsoft office 2003..sorry and thanks


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

My apologies, somehow I missed your reply. I am very sorry.

Do you have *Show Hidden Files and Folders* enabled?
*Windows XP*:

Open My Computer,
Tools > Folder Options > View tab,
under Hidden Files and Folders, verify *Show Hidden Files and Folders* is selected.
Remove the check mark for *Hide Extensions for known file types*.
*Apply, OK* to save and close.

Then do the Search for *extend.dat*
Does that make a difference?


----------

